# Da RaTt Pack



## RaTt

Yes thats a red mohawk ... and meet my Buddy Sid


----------



## Vixie

Hehehe, nice. I had a mohawk in the back with bangs at some point, but time just doesn't permit that kind of stuff for me anymore.

-nuzzles Sid- Welcome!


----------



## JennieLove

I had a mohawk once.


----------



## Jinxies

Sid is a cutie.


----------



## RaTt

as soon as nancy permits me to take a picture of her with out her moving around to much, ill get one of her as well


----------



## Jinxies

Good Luck with Nancy and her photo.


----------



## Nazarath

Love her, she's a pretty girl. I can never get takota or topaz to sit still. If i kiss Naz he'll keep still lol


----------



## RaTt

... my pups(if its hard to see and you cant count, there is ten of them) and nancy

POP QUIZ!!

Question: Does any one know where i get the names Sid and Nancy  ... that i named my rats


----------



## Night

Aww, are you fostering a rescue litter or something? Hopefully you didn't breed them yourself


----------



## RaTt

yea, breed them, unfortunatly it was an accident, i will be mostlily giving the majority of the litter to a local pet shop, maybe keeping one or two, ill be saperating males from females from now on untill i can get my male or males clipped


----------



## twitch

what's the local shop like? most shops aren't too great about their rats. and at least in my area 98% go as food for other animals. try to get in touch with other forums and lists and maybe you can find home for them yourself. living in the states where there's more rat rescues and people actaully interested in them in pets in where i am i bet you could find homes for them all. i was, with help, able to find homes for all 24 of my babies fro the 2 pet store surprise litters i had. if you want i can get the word out inm y area and try to find those adoption sites again for you. it looks like you'll have some very interesting patterns there as well. a couple hoodeds, a capped and at least one veriberk. i can't tell with the lighter ones but you certainly have at least 1 or 2 beige babies and the lighter ones tend go pretty easy compared to the darker ones. though the ones with neat patterns like the veriberks tend to go really fast too. i any case, let me know what you want to do and i'll get started.


----------



## Night

You really need to stay clear of pet stores, honestly. Pet stores are just that - stores. Most don't care where their animals go, ESPECIALLY smaller animals like mice, hamsters, and rats, so your babies could end up with anyone that has the money to pay for them. Not to be harsh, but you brought those babies into the world by your own mistake, you should stick this out and find good, knowledgeable homes for each and every one of those babies, along with spay/neuter your resident rats.

Also - what are you currently feeding Nancy? And how often are you socializing the babies?


----------



## Evangeline

Of course, Sid Vicious from the Sex Pistols and Nancy Spungen his girlfriend. Sid doesn't happen to have Nancy's name carved in his ratty fur does he? he he


----------



## RaTt

Umm yea i would be willing to sell them through and adoption site, if i dont fine people to adopt them though, i really will have no other choice but than give them to the pet store, cause i cant keep all of them

As far as food, i been sticking with the normal diet but shes been getting double of every scrap or fruit i been giving her ... what is a good think i should be feeding her?

what do you mean socializing?


----------



## twitch

holding the babies, playing with them. getting them used to humans from infancy. its amazing the difference you can see in a pet store rat compared to a home raised one. i find that the home raised ones tend to be more outgoing and adventerous on average, they just seem to be more confident. not say that you can't find a pet store rat like that but they're harder to find. that's what is meant by socailizing. depending on mom's temperment you should be able to handle them from day one. and if mom is a bit protective then coax her out for a bit to play in a rat poof room or playpen and play with the babies to get them used to the smell of humans and all that. 

as for the shelters, rescues and adoptions i'll start a search and posting but you should do a search online as well as in area. i believe i have seen at least one website that claims itself as shelter in ohio, but i don't know if they are still operating or what. in any case i will look around for you and post the links back here for you.


----------



## twitch

with the shelters they may not be able to take the animals in but if you contact them and ask for help advertising your rats so that they can find homes i'm sure they will be glad to help and perhaps if you break up the remaining rat babies if they get to a point that you can longer house them before finding homes a few shelters may be ablet o take in a couple. and it would certainly be better for the rats then surrendering to a pet shop where all your hard work and love will go for not as they get fed to a snake or let go to a home that may neglect them. in any case here is a list of different rescue in the ohio area that you can contact.

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH48.html
http://www.rathelp.org/Shelters.html
http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Fair/1901/ohshelters.html
http://www.ferret.org/links/shelters.shtm
http://www.rmca.org/Rescue/orphans/...st&list=adoptionscategory&rollid=1&clearoff=1
http://dmoz.org/Recreation/Pets/Exotic/Rescues_and_Shelters/

there is a lot there to get yourself started. many are a huge lists of different shelters. 

you can also start your own webpage for the babies with pictures and links to videos which we can post in many other rat forums. then you can still put up posters in your area and take out an add in a free newspaper or classifieds paper. there's at least 2 here in the maritimes and i imagine if the little maritimes has two then a state like ohio has got to have at least one. ask your friends and parents to see if you cna find the name of it and once you do you can easily go to their website and post an ad. 

you can also post an on petfinder.com i believe and i KNOW you can post an on kijiji.com there are actually a few there already for my area. i'm not ure if you have to sign up for petfinder but i know kijiji is free. perhaps even looking on there you'll find people looking for rats already. 

anyway, if you contact the shelters and advertise in kijiji and petfinder and possibly the local papers you should be able to find homes for everyone before you have to surrender them. but if you do have to surrender them then you have all those shelters that you may be able to fall back on which are far better then the pet store. 

let us know how things are going and i'll see what else i can do on my end. good luck!


----------



## twitch

how have things been going?


----------



## RaTt

i got a hold of a place, and i have talked to a girl who is helping me by fostering a few till we can find homes, they will be 5 weeks on wednesday, i been doing reading up on breeding and rasing, i think i did good, they do well when out of the cage and get along with both Sid and Nancy, i have split the males and females up now, and they are getting big hopefully soon i can get them all good homes


----------



## Poppyseed

Have any current pictures? I think I might be looking for a third rat soon (as soon as I'm able to expand my cage). But I'm probably going to adopt a 1 year old closer to my area. Not sure really.

But I know we plan on going to Ohio on the first week of April to visit family >_>


----------



## Kimmiekins

I'm sorry to drag this up after a bit of time, but I noticed you're in Cincinnati, so I peeked at your profile. I'm glad you're not giving them to pet stores! I can't take any in long-term (well, I say that now, but I've said that before, too!), but I'd be more then willing to take some in to foster and adopt out... (I'd keep any that didn't, of course). Either way, I'm SO glad you didn't take them to a pet store.


----------

